# Deckhand



## chevymangabe (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been fishing saltwater since I was 7 or 8 and have had a passion for it ever since then. It sucks living in Tennessee though, with no saltwater within 400 miles. I took my first trip on a boat fishing about 4 years ago and have observed the deckhand's job carefully. I would just love to move down to the beach somwhere in between Gulf Shores and PCB to be a deckhand on your boat. At the ripe ol' age of 19 I think I would be well suited for the job, despite the fact I've never been a deckhand but have 11 or 12 years worth of saltwater fishing under my belt. If you are looking for someone to deckhand on your boat this year gimme a call at (931)227-7147 or send me a message. If I get hired on, I'll try my best to be the best deckhand I can be.


----------

